# Gaggia Scoop



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

My Classic came supplied with a brown plastic tamper and scoop. I was wondering if anyone knows roughly what the weight of a flat scoop of coffee is? Do different types and finer grounds have a greater weight than coarser ones (more dense)?

Or would you go by how much coffee is tampered into the basket and take a guide from that? Granted that method wouldn't be exact. I guess you would be working by eye and also skill that you would accrue over time.

Failing that would I get my scales out and measure a dose of ground coffee with that. My quest for getting the best cup is ongoing and I am trying to gleen as much info as possible in order to hit the sweetspot.

Thanks muchly.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I wouldnt bother with the scoop at all. Weigh your dose (ground coffee) and weigh your output (espresso in the cup)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Scales, scales, scales...


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Scales it is then. I have a small set of digital ones with a nice flat weigh plate.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

But the guys in Italy don't weight, so don't be embarrassed. You're slightly better measuring using your basket as a gauge, as ground coffee has a similar volume to beans. You jus need to b consistent, which is why scales are great.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

ah but it's amazing how 17g of one ground coffee can sit much lower in the basket than 17g of another ground coffee! Scales all the way.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have been thinking things over and it has occurred to me what everyone has said regarding weighing things. Now maybe I am over-doing it with my thought process. Obviously the ground coffee is a solid whereas the shot or cup of coffee is a liquid so when you are talking how many grams of ground coffee, is easy to follow. Now when we come to fluid ounces of liquid coffee. Is a fluid ounce exactly the equivalent of a solid ounce? I am still cutting my teeth with this getting the ultimate cup malarkey sorted and I want to know in my own mind that I am reading it right.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Weight it in dose

weight out extraction on a scale in grams

to 0.1 if you can

don't look at the volume , it will confuse the issue and what you are trying to achieve .

keep it simple

aim for an extraction ratio ( start at 1.6 ) adjust to your taste .


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah weigh out the dose.

You can get jewellery/drug scales on ebay with 0.1 accuracy for £5, so when you are being a noob and you pull the cup but leave the scales under the flow it doesn't matter if you kill them. Mine still work despite coffee flowing over them though


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks again. It is finally beginning to slowly sink in


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Agreed with the comments above. Weighing gives you consistency and the ability to affect change. If you like the tastes of the shot you just made you know how to remake it. If you don't like it then you can start changing variables to dial it in i.e. weight in, weight out, time etc...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Yeah weigh out the dose.
> 
> You can get jewellery/drug scales on ebay with 0.1 accuracy for £5, so when you are being a noob and you pull the cup but leave the scales under the flow it doesn't matter if you kill them. Mine still work despite coffee flowing over them though


Bear in mind the size of the scales also, mine have to be half way under as the pipe that emptys out hits the scales and gives you a negative reading also!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi folks,

Me again. I am running through things once more, so I am crystal clear in my own mind regarding ratios. I have heard the ratio 1:6 banded about. What does that signify? The one relates to the amount of ground coffee going in and the 6 relates to the liquid coffee coming out? Can someone give an example?

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's 1.6x, so if you put 10g in you want 16g out. 20g in 32g out.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

A ha. Now I get it. Thanks a lot, Jeebsy.


----------

